# One cast, two bass..



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Done this before, but it's always cool to do..I figured the little one hit first. The bigger one was 3 and a half pounds. Sorry bout the sideways pic..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we was trolling erie's western basin about 25 yrs ago using 2 harness per line and ran through some white bass, and had all rods with 4 to 5 fish per rod. it was a mess.
sherman


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

It is fun getting 2 fish at one time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ristorap said:


> It is fun getting 2 fish at one time.


right now fishing with spoons on erie we aren't going to get 2 on the same spoon. but i'll make a bet that if you use a fixed slider just above the bottom spoon on a rigger you'll have a great chance at getting 2 on one rod. if I was coming up this yr i'd sure like to try it on my riggers.
sherman


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have caught a channel cat and a saugeye on a double minnow rig.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> I have caught a channel cat and a saugeye on a double minnow rig.


Lol we see that here at buckeye alot. About 5 yrs ago I caught 2 saugeye on one smithwick rouge. A 14 an 16" fish....


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Caught these couple weeks ago


----------

